# Bootsböcke selber bauen???



## Salty Waterboy (6. März 2011)

Hi Leute,|wavey:

hab mal eine Frage, habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips für mich wie ich schnell Böcke bauen kann? 

Zur verfügung stehen mir 8, 3m lange 9cmx7cm-Balken und Schrauben in verschiedenen Längen.

Viel mehr wollte ich nicht dafür kaufen.

Das Foto unten zeigt ein ähnliches Modell.

Gruß Belly


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsböcke selber bauen???*

Moin Belly,

ich würde die Scheibe demontieren, und das Boot auf die Wiese legen.
Bei Bedarf dann einfach rumdrehen, wenn Du an den Rumpf musst.
Wofür brauchst Du die Böcke?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Salty Waterboy (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsböcke selber bauen???*

danke für den Tip.

Hab nur noch ein Problem, der Außenboarder ist noch montiert und gebolzt.
Und dran rumschrauben will ich nicht, da es nicht meins ist. Ich will nur an den Trailer kommen und mein Bekanter sein Boot sicher lagern.
Also muss ich das Bötchen auf Böcke stellen.#q


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsböcke selber bauen???*

Verstanden!

Das jetzt in Worte kleiden|bigeyes.
Zwei Böcke.
Querholz auf dem Boden, zwei vertikal nach oben.
Diagonalen, zwecks Momentenaufnahme.
Rechtwinklig zu den Bodenhölzern rechts und links zwei kurze Balken, damit der Bock nicht umkippt.
Als Bett würde ich ausgediente Feuerwehrschläuche nehmen.

Ich hoffe, es ist halbwegs verständlich.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Salty Waterboy (6. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsböcke selber bauen???*

Das klingt gut!

Danke!#6


----------

